# Sylvania Wilderness



## Mesabi (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey everyone, I am new on here and am looking for some information on the Sylvania Wilderness. I have read all about the fishing regulations and camping regulations and do not really have any questions on that. I am more interested on lake information. Our campground is on High Lake. Anyone been to this lake? Any information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## nickadams33 (Apr 11, 2010)

This is probably a stupid question, but do you have a canoe? There will be some portages along the way. Think of sylvania as a mini-boundary waters.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Most lakes are also no motor, paddle only too. You can call the District Ranger at 906-932-1330 in Bessemer. Its been dry here up till last week so the fire restrictions might be in place if it stays dry.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Start Here:
http://www.recreation.gov/camping/S...ode=NRSO&parkId=75414&topTabIndex=CampingSpot

Put in your dates, then you can check for availability. You can expand and use the map on the left margin to check other campsites on the lake. They also have a brief description of each campsite.

As you will notice, they keep 20% of the sites open on a first come/first serve basis. Probably a better chance at getting a campsite on a weekday start date than weekend, as common sense would dictate.

Sylvania Outfitters is the outfitter in the area and is good to deal with. I really like the Souris River Canoes they have. Rates are a bit more reasonable than BWCA.

The area is like a mini BWCA, but without the Precambrian Rock. I don't know about High Lake, but Clark/Loon had very clear water and a mostly sand shoreline that makes landing/shoving off a breeze with perhaps a bit of wetfooting (Maybe moreso this year).

As you probably know, except for Crooked Lake, bait is not allowed. The name of the game up there is primarily for Bass. Have fun


----------

